# Where has all the Ammo gone ?



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

I can't seem to find any 9mm target ammo in Columbus ?! I was sent to look online at "cheaperthandirt" but they're "TwiceAsExpensiveAsWalmart" and almost twice as much as the gun shop ?? They want over 20 bucks per box of 50, when a few weeks ago I got it for $11 at Wmart.

Is this just a rash of panic buying? I'm trying to break in my new handgun and get a good feel for it. Anyone work at a gun shop, or have "insider info" on shipment times? I'd like to put around 1000 rounds through it (break in).

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Panicked buying at its best. im trying to keep my skill level up with my conceal carry weapon but i haven't been able to shoot since "the incident" because all the panicked buyers bought all the 9mm ammunition.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

I'm looking to take a CCW class, but I want to practice, and become a much more proficient shooter before I even THINK about ever carrying. This is making it frustrating, and exceedingly difficult. 

PS: if anyone has a huge stock pile that needs thinning, and would like to teach a "young buck" some tips...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;d suggest going ahead and signing up for class now. You may have more options where you live, but around here they went from not filling one class a month, to expanding class sizes and holding class nearly every week and still being booked for two months out. Also, you don&#8217;t need to be an &#8220;expert&#8221; shot, so it probably won&#8217;t take all that many rounds either to get comfortable. I think I shot about 100 through mine before class, and I felt very comfortable shooting it by then. Of course just because you take the class doesn&#8217;t mean you have to apply for your license right away, but at least you&#8217;ll have the class part done.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Panic buying! thats why gun prices are up too. This happened during the last two elections and during the y2k and other end of the world events that have come and gone. For some reason people need to have thousands of rounds on hand for 1 gun. The ammo will always be around, just give it time it will show back up once the panic buyers realize they dont need it to resell. Its like mags people are buying them buy the load just to resell at a way higher price to the unfortunate people that dont have as much access to em. Shoot they are reselling the ammo too at highly inflated rate as well. Just be patient.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Stopped in at local shop on the way home. Picked up 100 60gr HP bullets for reloads. No increase in price judging by the age of the price sticker.

PMC 223 ammo that I got for $8/box two months ago are now $18.95/box (limit of 5) and moving off the shelves pretty steadily according to the owner.

No SR primers to be had for weeks and he can't find more to restock the shelves.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

About 2 months ago gander Mtn had CCI Blazer 9MM in bulk, 350 per a box for $89.99 I picked up 2 boxes. Last week before the gun show I saw they only had 4 boxes left and the cost went up to $99.99 I was out there today and there gone.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

dang........i wish i had went shooting with my dad guns before all this happened.
how about the shotgun (12 ga) and .45 acp ammo? is that magically flying off the shelves too?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> dang........i wish i had went shooting with my dad guns before all this happened.
> how about the shotgun (12 ga) and .45 acp ammo? is that magically flying off the shelves too?


shotgun ammo hasn't been disappearing as fast. the places iv been to have had decent selections.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Vance's in columbus has everything in stock and still decent prices including 5.56. 5.56 is $55 for 100rds or $275 for 500 rds. That's not horrible considering several other prices I've seen. They have everything though in range ammo and defensive carry ammo


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

should have bought the ammo before the gun, with the way things are....and your ccw class could care less on your shooting proficiency....it is all about safe gun handling....there is some ammo out there, but will be gone in short order when it hits the shelves....I have found more 40 and No 9mm....at least the few walmart's I have checked.....good luck on your search .....I don't see it getting any better...in the near future and prices going up & up



IGbullshark said:


> Panicked buying at its best. im trying to keep my skill level up with my conceal carry weapon but i haven't been able to shoot since "the incident" because all the panicked buyers bought all the 9mm ammunition.


It's like riding a bike....just get a little rusty, but once you know how too....you always know how too....some guns are just a little different the way they shoot and hit....and recoil


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones
I began reloading .38, .40, .45, 22-250 and .223 about 8 years ago.
I stocked up on brass for every caliber and continued to buy if I found a good deal on once fired brass. Each time I went to a gun shop, I would purchase 1,000 primers and 250 to 500 bullets. I now have a good supply and keep plenty of loaded ammunition on hand in various calibers. Whenever I shoot, I make more to replace what I shot.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

It's all panic buy right now. FFF in Middleburg had as of yesterday, 5.56x45mm 62gr. FMJ Ball Federal ammo, on stripper clips for $249.99/can of 420rds. They also have American Eagle (which I believe is Federal Mfg.) XM855, 62gr. 5.56x45mm FMJBT Ball ammo for $12.99/box. Limit of 5 boxes per customer.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was at Cabelas last night and the only 22's they had were cbs, no long rifle ammo at all, and their shelves were bare of other ammo also


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Walmart QUIT buying ammo weeks ago. IT is time to say no to walmart.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Talked to a guy that works for bass pro said its due to 2 things ammo company's went on shut down around the start of Dec and are just know getting back to work, so when the "incident" happened their stock emptied fast. 
Side note bass pro got a shipment of ammo in


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

bruce said:


> Walmart QUIT buying ammo weeks ago. IT is time to say no to walmart.


Im a mgr.at a walmart.not true. the reason they are out of stock is cheap prices on ammo + panic buying= manufacturing supply issues.i tried to order direct from remington,winchester ect. and THEY simply can not keep up with all orders.when all this panic buying started,people would come in and buy all of one kind off the shelf!( now its a 3 box limit)now think of that going on in every sporting goods dealer in the usa.its going to keep up as long as folks are panic buying.worst of all,its driving up the price at some sporting goods stores, and esp prvt sales.i went to a gun show and seen off make 9mm shells for 25.00 a box! [email protected]


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Talked to a shop owner and he said that the real issue they're having right now is that the panic buying depleated stock to the point that manufacturers are using materials that shouldn't have been touched till November of this year. Which means that the ammo will come in spurts, be over priced, and when the panic is over there will be a flood of cheaper (than now) ammo on the shelves.....

Who knows?

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Just bought 3 boxes of white box Winchester .40 at Walmart last week for $19 a box. Lady behind the counter said they are still getting it in, just in small quantities and ppl buy all of it as soon as it is put out.


----------



## toddkatz (Sep 1, 2012)

TeamClose said:


> Just bought 3 boxes of white box Winchester .40 at Walmart last week for $19 a box. Lady behind the counter said they are still getting it in, just in small quantities and ppl buy all of it as soon as it is put out.


Yep was told the same thing from the guy behind sporting desk. He told me it comes off the truck at 9pm and gone within 15minutes of putting on shelf.

Sucks i just bought a new stevens 200 in .223 caliber for coyote hunting. Haven't been able to find any ammo yet for it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> dang........i wish i had went shooting with my dad guns before all this happened.
> how about the shotgun (12 ga) and .45 acp ammo? is that magically flying off the shelves too?


Your in luck if you want 12g, Almost every Walmart that i have been to has had quite a bit in stock, it all depends on what you want. You can get bird shot real easy, OO buck and riffled slugs hasn't been too hard to find either, you just have to go store hopping, but its out there. Best thing is the price hasn't gone up for 12g, at least in the stores i have been in.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Panic has et in and people are buying like crazy. Now that the talk of bans are going on you have people who never shot or owned guns buying things up as well. Give it a little time and things will start to return to normal.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Well there is a lot of talk about a new tax on ammo making it much more expensive in the near future as well.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I work part time at gander mountain. Its a panick buying situation and supply issues. If we get a little in its gone right away, We've started to limit what one can buy on 223, 5.56 ammo. 22lr, 9mm and the .223 ammo are the hardest to get right now. Its been scary to see the quantiies go out the door lately and surprisingly havent seen the price increase yet. Lets hope that the supply increases to above the demand sooner than later. Patience is key right now just like it was a few years back. It will come back. It makes it real hard to sell guns when you cant provide ammo for the customers thats for sure.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

silverbullet said:


> I work part time at gander mountain. Its a panick buying situation and supply issues. If we get a little in its gone right away, We've started to limit what one can buy on 223, 5.56 ammo. 22lr, 9mm and the .223 ammo are the hardest to get right now. Its been scary to see the quantiies go out the door lately and surprisingly havent seen the price increase yet. Lets hope that the supply increases to above the demand sooner than later. Patience is key right now just like it was a few years back. It will come back. It makes it real hard to sell guns when you cant provide ammo for the customers thats for sure.


You work at gander mt and you haven't seen the price increase? I was at the Huber Heights store and a box of 9mm was $40. A month ago i paid $17, out of all the stores i have been ammo shopping at gander mt was the most expensive. You may work at a different gander mt but as far as the Huber store, the price did increase... quite a bit.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was also told that the government was buying up most of the ammo as part of their gun control BS. Hoping people wouldn't buy the guns because there wasn't ammo to even buy for them. Not sure though. I know they just just place a huge order on 5.56 a few weeks ago, something like 1 million rounds.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I checked out my local walmart in bellefontaine yesterday and only rifle ammo they had was a couple boxes of .270, a dozen boxes of 30.06, and a couple boxes of 7mm. Some shotgun shells there but their ammo case was pretty much empty.I'm glad I stockpiled years ago.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I stopped at two local stores Friday evening. The nearby Dick's had a bunch of PMC .45 acp for $25, as well as some ammo cans with 200 rounds of Blazer brass .45 acp for $100. The sales guy said they had come in Friday morning and the .22 LR flew off the shelf. I can't comment on the price as I have never bought any factory .45's I load my own.

A nearby WalMart had a bunch of Federal 9mm with a 3 box limit. I think they were $13.47 per box. I passed on those too, don't need them that bad. The lady mentioned they did have some 100 round boxes of Win white box earlier which would have been cheaper per round. I may have bought some of those as 300 is a lot better than 150 for a maximum purchase.

I can't understand why .22 LRs are flying off the shelves other than the fact that they may be all people can afford to shoot. I have a couple thousand on backorder from Brownell's and if they come in before August I will survive.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

One of the OGF'ers was looking some small pistol primers last week so I started looking for some at my never fail spots for him. Everyplace I checked is out of every size of primers, brass, powder and precast bullets. Backordered with no targeted date for shipments. I have enough of most of my ammo to last a while but I may start to sweat in a year or so. In a few months this panic should be over and we will be able to buy cheap because of all the uber massive orders that will be comming in on those container ships. All things considered we should be stable soon unless the Prez uses "EXECUTIVE ORDER" to ban whatever it is he wants to. Then WE will all be in deep DODO includeing the Constitution. I just hope that we the people will prevail.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i was looking for 9mm on sportsman's guide and some products were backordered until DECEMBER 31st 2013 .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sheesh! I don't know if you folks have been living in a cave or what, but guns and ammo have been flying off the shelves since Obama took office, and that accelerated once the tragedies at the movie theater in Colorado, and at Sandy Hook happened. Where have you been? There isn't a store in my area that handles guns or ammo that can keep up with demand! In fact, the local Gander Mtn had to put up a ticket machine like the local deli. Serving number 16. Number 16! 

It's been the same on line. Anybody dealing with firearms or ammo has posted banner ads stating that, basically, they don't know how long it will be till they can fulfill your order due to the volume of orders that they are receiving.

Come on people, wake up!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Bout month ago bought blazer 9mm for $12 per 50 at dunhams...just bought the dies to reload em too..save your brass kids...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Smitty... the only 9mm tag on the shelf Sunday for 40 was a box of 100. 50 rd boxes 14.99 to 24.99. (When its in stock)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

silverbullet said:


> Smitty... the only 9mm tag on the shelf Sunday for 40 was a box of 100. 50 rd boxes 14.99 to 24.99. (When its in stock)
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I obviously looked at the wrong price then... my apologies for the misinformation.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

A lot of people are coming out of state and buying ammo or buying it in bulk and reselling it at gun shows for a huge profit. 

9mm @ $16/box for Blazer Brass. Same ammo at gun shows $25+. In Kentucky on the private market, $30+. Even 22LR are selling for 2-3x the going rate.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope everyone of you on here who is complaining is calling, writing, emailing, sending smoke signals, or whatever to your Senators and Congressman, that you will not put up with the Constitution being trampled on like it has. We have no one to blame but ourselves. We all have to be involved and make sure our elected officials are doing our bidding and not there own. Get your voice HEARD! If we don't, we can kiss this United States of America goodbye.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

What he said. ^^^^^ Get involved

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=219998


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I went to the range last night with the wife, and the only 9mm they had was $25/ box of 50.

Keep checking Walmart online for availability. Hit 2 different stores at lunch today, $14/ box of 50 (limit of 3 boxes). If it still shows availability, Im going to hit another store that is on the way home.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Sheesh! I don't know if you folks have been living in a cave or what, but guns and ammo have been flying off the shelves since Obama took office, and that accelerated once the tragedies at the movie theater in Colorado, and at Sandy Hook happened. Where have you been? There isn't a store in my area that handles guns or ammo that can keep up with demand! In fact, the local Gander Mtn had to put up a ticket machine like the local deli. Serving number 16. Number 16!
> 
> It's been the same on line. Anybody dealing with firearms or ammo has posted banner ads stating that, basically, they don't know how long it will be till they can fulfill your order due to the volume of orders that they are receiving.
> 
> Come on people, wake up!


Here is someone that gets it. 

And keep worrying about your pee shooters when there is soon to be 30,000 drones over your head by 2015. Remember to smile for the camera.

And you all think things are going to get better. When has it ever? Go back to sleep!!!

Go read the official story on the Alabama stand off. Go read the specific wording that was laid out for all the sleeping people.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Just got back from Vances, and it was paaaacked. They were selling blazer brass 9mm 115 gr. target loads for 16.99 / box of 50, with 2 box limit .

While I was there, the guy behind the counter "got a call" to pull all the 500 round boxes of ammo - immediately - and he wasted NO time. Something must have happened today with the laws??

On a side note, any experienced OGFers giving unofficial "reloading classes"? If this hobby turns into any of my loved obsessions like fishing, I'm gonna be BROKE. Instead of going shooting this weekend, as planned, I'll be throwing rocks at the knots on trees at the local park.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I just got home from there as well lol.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Thor said:


> On a side note, any experienced OGFers giving unofficial "reloading classes"? If this hobby turns into any of my loved obsessions like fishing, I'm gonna be BROKE. Instead of going shooting this weekend, as planned, I'll be throwing rocks at the knots on trees at the local park.


Unfortunately if you haven't already invested in reloading components you are out of luck.
There are virtually no primers, bullets or powder to be found. 
My latest trip to FFF in Ashland and The Sportsman's Den in Shelby I was told at both places that they didn't expect and primers or powder until sometime in mid May, at the earliest.
Luckily for me, I have stockpiled lots of reloading components in the last 3 years so I am OK for now.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Took my bow to an Archery/Gun shop in Toledo to get it worked on , they had 2400 at $23.99 a pound.
Almost bought some, but I don't need it. They had six pounds.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I stopped at the LGS on the way home from work today. I almost forgot their shipment came in last night and would be on the shelves at 11 a.m. this morning. By 3:30 the 9mm was gone (I didn't ask what they had). By 4:30 they were out of the 10000 PMC .223's they started with and were rapidly going through the 10000 PMC 5.56's they had. .22 LR's were going fast too. All of the prices were the same as they were 4 months ago with 100 round limits on all of the popular ammo.

I stayed for about 90 minutes just to watch. No one was complaining too bad they were happy to get whatever they could. I even laughed and said it kind of looked like watching drug deals on the corner. Customers would come to the counter, glance around, and ask "what to you have?", "how much is it?", "how much can I get?", "I'll take it." Then they would scoop it up and scurry off to the cash register.

The strangest thing I saw was one guy buying two fishing rods. I hadn't seen a fishing rod sold in the store for 2 months. Guess he wasn't a shooter.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances has Blazer brass 115gr for like [email protected], I have checked around all my local WM and they have had nothing for weeks. I talked to a WM clerk last week and he told me they still have ammo coming in but that sometimes its just 6 or 8 boxes(not cases) and that its usually gone before you know it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If TSA wasn't buying so much there would be more for everyone else....


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Vances has Blazer brass 115gr for like [email protected], I have checked around all my local WM and they have had nothing for weeks. I talked to a WM clerk last week and he told me they still have ammo coming in but that sometimes its just 6 or 8 boxes(not cases) and that its usually gone before you know it.


Not anymore I was there today picking up my s&w m&p shield .40
Blazer brass 9mm $16.99
American eagle .380 $18.99
Winchester .40s&w $20.99
Winchester 5.56 100rds $54.99


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Burks said:


> A lot of people are coming out of state and buying ammo or buying it in bulk and reselling it at gun shows for a huge profit.
> 
> 9mm @ $16/box for Blazer Brass. Same ammo at gun shows $25+. In Kentucky on the private market, $30+. Even 22LR are selling for 2-3x the going rate.


you gotta love it.hey,the fuel companys do it,so why not suck the consumer dry?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thor said:


> Just got back from Vances, and it was paaaacked. They were selling blazer brass 9mm 115 gr. target loads for 16.99 / box of 50, with 2 box limit .
> 
> While I was there, the guy behind the counter "got a call" to pull all the 500 round boxes of ammo - immediately - and he wasted NO time. Something must have happened today with the laws??
> 
> On a side note, any experienced OGFers giving unofficial "reloading classes"? If this hobby turns into any of my loved obsessions like fishing, I'm gonna be BROKE. Instead of going shooting this weekend, as planned, I'll be throwing rocks at the knots on trees at the local park.





Snakecharmer said:


> If TSA wasn't buying so much there would be more for everyone else....


Is it the TSA or is it Homeland Security? Heard an interesting little tidbit on the radio today. Apparently, in the last 10 months the DHS has purchased about 1.5 BILLION rounds of ammo! And, they have more than 4 BILLION rounds stockpiled! Kinda makes you wonder what they are gearing up for? There was also speculation on the radio show that this was an underhanded way of making the price of ammo skyrocket in addition to just plain keeping regular people from getting it. That's why I multi-quoted Thor's post. Looks like maybe DHS placed an order!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

DHS also ordered 7,500 ar-15's. what are they preparing for? Hmmm???


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

zombie apocalypse.thats what it is.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Heard on the radio about a week ago that some guy from the government was buying all the 5.56 ammo at a resent gun show. He grabbed it all before anyone else got a chance!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Heard on the radio about a week ago that some guy from the government was buying all the 5.56 ammo at a resent gun show. He grabbed it all before anyone else got a chance!


I think i seen that same guy at last weeks gun show,selling it for 3 times what he paid for it!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Black wing in Delaware has some ammo-it isn't cheap though. Limits on all ammo. .223 is 5 box limit at $15. 9mm is $17 and a 2 box limit. I don't know if they will sell 9mm unless you shoot it there. The .223 you can walk away with. Too high for me, but it would work if you are desperate for bullets.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> DHS also ordered 7,500 ar-15's. what are they preparing for? Hmmm???


they fear they inevitable stampede of the sheeple.


----------

